# drilling was still "blind"



## Marriten

porfavor necesito ayuda con la traduccion de esa ffrase.gracias


----------



## pitivw

un fresado todavía a ciegas??


----------



## Marriten

necesito ayuda con la traduccion de esa frase.


----------



## pitivw

Disculpa marriten. Creo que no me crees,
To drill significa fresar con el torno en odontolgía. si estás en otro contexto es posible que tenga otro significado _blind_


----------



## poyoyo23

Esta frase la tome de un texto minero que habla sobre los primeros metodos empleados en trabajos mineros.No entiendo muy bien esta frase, si me ayudan estare muy agradecido.


----------



## cachaco

Podría entenderse como una "excavación a ciegas". Las técnicas de hoy tienen variados aparatos de monitoreo previo.


----------



## pejeman

cachaco said:


> Podría entenderse como una "excavación a ciegas". Las técnicas de hoy tienen variados aparatos de monitoreo previo.


 
No excavación, sino perforación. Generalmente es perforación a diamante.

Antes de iniciar operaciones, se lleva a cabo la geología de campo, la "prospección", luego la perforación de baja densidad y luego a mayor densidad. De lo menos costoso a lo más costoso, para ir despejando dudas, hasta llegar a una certeza razonable. Claro que los satélites actuales proporcionan muchísima información sobre los yacimientos.

Saludos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola poyoyo,

¡Bienvenido a los foros! Mi intento es:

*La perforación era aún "a ciegas"*

Imagino que se refiere a la época en que los equipos no eran tan modernos como ahora, quizá no podían ir muestreando conforme iba avanzando en profundidad la perforación, como las perforadoras actuales.

Atentamente,


----------



## pejeman

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola poyoyo,
> 
> ¡Bienvenido a los foros! Mi intento es:
> 
> *La perforación era aún "a ciegas"*
> 
> Imagino que se refiere a la época en que los equipos no eran tan modernos como ahora, quizá no podían ir muestreando conforme iba avanzando en profundidad la perforación, como las perforadoras actuales.
> 
> Atentamente,


 
Puede que así sea, pero si hablamos de perforación, eso nos sitúa en tiempos más bien modernos. En la época colonial no había perforadoras. Los españoles iban por los yacimientos más ricos, como los que tenían leyes de 30 o más kilos de plata por tonelada. Lo demás lo ignoraban.

Desde que se inicia la perforación resulta inevitable la obtención de núcleos del material cortado, así es que las muestras siempre han existido. Yo más bien creo que al principio empezaban a perforar donde mejor se les ocurría, casi casi "a ciegas". Pero como la perforación es un proceso carísimo, se tuvo que refinar la elección del sitio en que se iba a perforar, basándose en mejores y mayores indicios previos, como la geología de campo y la "prospección" que por cierto no se si aparece en el DRAE. Desde luego que es mejor gastar en perforación primero, que abrir una mina sin haber obtenido información antes. (Abrir una mina a ciegas).

Saludos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola de nuevo,

Ignoro realmente la historia de las perforadoras, sólo he visto las actuales. Tampoco conozco de historia de la minería, pero imagino que las primeras minas eran todas de socavón, siguiendo vetas, y sin muestreo por perforación. De acuerdo en que se debe estar hablando de épocas más modernas que la colonial.

Saludos,


----------

